# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK neden Zerdüştlüğü dayatıyor?'Kürtlerin asıl dini Zerdüştlüktür' sloganının perde

## anau2

*PKK neden Zerdüştlüğü dayatıyor?*


TOPLUMSAL HAFIZA - 23 Aralık 2012 Pazar, 12:20
*Terör örgütü PKK'nın ağzından düşürmediği 'Kürtlerin asıl dini Zerdüştlüktür' sloganının perde arkası korkunç bir gerçeği daha ortaya çıkardı.**Nazilerin, Zerdüştlükten etkilenerek, üstün ırk iddiasıyla milyonlarca insanı katlettiği belgelendi. İslam'a yaptığı hakaretlerle tanınan Alman filozof Nietzsche'nin 'Böyle Buyurdu Zerdüşt' kitabını ellerinden düşürmeyen PKK'lıların, bu kitabı referans kaynağı olarak Müslüman Kürtlere neden dayattığı, ortaya çıkan yeni bilgilerle daha iyi anlaşıldı.*Terör örgütü PKK İslami hassasiyetiyle bilinen Kürt halkını, İslam'dan uzaklaştırmak için elinden geleni ardına koymuyor. *Her fırsatta 'Kürtlerin asıl dini Zerdüştlüktür' diyen PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğü referans almasının sebebinin Alman faşizmi olduğu ortaya çıktı. Alman faşizminin esin kaynağının ise Zerdüştlük olduğu ortaya çıktı.*

Marmara Üniversitesi Dinler Tarihi Öğretim Üyesi Doç. Dr. Kürşad Demirci'nin kaleme aldığı bir yazısında Alman faşizminin Zerdüştlükten faydalandığını gün yüzüne çıkarıyor. *PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğe verdiği önemin sebebi ise tamamen faşizanlık.* PKK'nın Alman Filozof Nietzsche'nin 'Böyle buyurdu Zerdüşt' adlı eserini referans alması açıkça Zerdüştlük sevdasını gösteriyor.

*Zerdüştlük faşizmdir*

Marmara Üniversitesi Dinler Tarihi Öğretim Üyesi Doç. Dr. Kürşad Demirci'nin Derin Tarih adlı dergide 'Alman faşizmi ilhamını Zerdüştlükten mi aldı?' başlığıyla kaleme aldığı bir yazısında Alman faşizminin Zerdüştlükten etkilendiğini gözler önüne serdi. Demirci, söz konusu yazısında *"Alman faşizminin geçmişte keşfettiği prototip (ilk) kahramanlardan biri Ari (kuzey Hindistan'da doğan, Hinduizm ya da Budizm'e mensup halk) veya Hind-Avrupa ırkının 'peygamberi' Zerdüşt oldu. Zerdüşt'ün faşizme sembol teşkil edebilecek 2 yanı vardı: biri Ari ırkın bildik ilk ve en büyük filozofunun Zerdüşt olması, diğeri iyi-kötü arasındaki amansız Zerdüşti mücadelenin, "güçlü olan iyidir" faşist mottosuna (ilke) denk düşen retorik yanı"* şeklindeki satırlara yer verdi.

*Nietzche PKK'nın başucunda*

Yazının devamında ise PKK'nın Allah'a ve İslam dinine yaptığı ahlaksız hakaretleri ile bilinen Alman filozof Nietzche'nin 'Böyle Buyurdu Zerdüşt' adlı kitabını başucu kitabı yapmasının altında da faşizmin yattığı belirtiliyor. Demirci, bu konuyu da şu cümlelerle açıklıyor: *"İşte bu iki hareket noktası, Alman filozof, Nietzche'ye Böyle Buyurdu Zerdüşt başlığını attıracak kadar güçlü bir ağırlığa sahipti. Her ne kadar Nietzche'nin söz konusu kitabı Zerdüştlüğün tarihi ile alakalı değilse de, insanların çoğu bu dine dair ilk referansı bu kitapta buldular."*

*Zerdüşt figürlü 'cuma namazı' kıldırdılar*

Milli Gazete'nin ortaya çıkardığı, Mardin Nusaybin'de 2008 yılında kapatılan DTP'li belediye tarafından yaptırılan Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nin duvarlardaki ilginç figürler dikkat çekmişti. *Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nin duvarlarına Zerdüştlerin Tanrısı Ahura Mazda ve Yezidilerin Tanrısı Melek Tavus'un figürleri işlenmiş, örgüt direktifinde Zerdüştlük ve Yezidilik figürleriyle bezenmiş Mitanni Kültür Merkezi'nde 'Sivil Cuma' adı altında namaz kıldırmıştı.*

*PKK Zerdüşt tapınağı açtı*

Terör örgütünün Zerdüştlük sevdası bir türlü bitmek bilmiyor. *Geçtiğimiz aylarda PKK İsveç'te Zerdüşt tapınağı açmıştı. İsveç'in başkenti Stockholm'de açılan tapınak yüzyıllar sonra kurulan ilk Kürt Zerdüşt tapınağı olduğu yönünde bilgiler paylaşılmıştı.* Açılış Törenin de yapılan propaganda konuşmalarında ise İslam dininin bölgeye hâkim olmasıyla Kürtlerin Zerdüşt dinini ve vecibelerini yerine getirme hakkını kaybettikleri belirtiyordu.

*Zerdüştlüğü anlatan kanal kurmuşlardı*

*Terör örgütünün iki numaralı ismi Murat Karayılan, Almanya'da yayımlanan 'Bir Savaşın Anatomisi' isimli kitabında, PKK'nın dine yaklaşımını anlatırken, İslam dinine ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuş, 'Kürtlerin ideolojik kimlik ve aynı zamanda inanç dini' diye tanımladığı Zerdüştlük için övgüler düzmüştü.* Örgütün açtığı Çıra TV adındaki kanalda PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğü ne kadar önemsediği ve halka nasıl aşılamaya çalıştığı da belgelendi.
Milli Gazete

Haberin alındığı kaynak » www.toplumsalhafiza.com

----------

